# Watercolor prints



## trinityjoy (Jul 2, 2017)

I have painted with watercolor for a while and started by selling my originals. But customers continue to ask for the same paintings and I have to repaint them. I'd rather make prints pf the original, because when I attempt to repaint them, nothing will ever be as good as the original. Does anyone know of a good printer to use that will scan and print out my watercolor paintings or just print out, that look as close to the original as possible. Preferably onto watercolor paper. Thank you so much!:smile:


----------

